# [OT] collisioni in MD5

## !ico

oggi facendo il mio solito giro su ziobudda.net ho trovato la notizia qui riportata: 

http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/11/15/2037232&from=rss

nell'articolo citato da ziobudda (http://www.fullo.net/blog/archives/2005/11/16/md5-non-piu-sicuro/) c'è scritto che è ora di passare a SHA-2, il problema è che qualche mese fa era stata scoperta qualche collisione nello SHA-256 (da parte di un team di cinesi mi sembra) quindi anche lo SHA in generale non avrà lunga vita...

che sia ora da parte delle associazioni governative di rendere pubblico un altro algoritmo (visto che, a parer mio, già esiste, ma se lo stanno tenendo al segreto..)?

ps: chi ha un qualche algoritmo one-way nascosto in qualche cassetto è pregato di tirarlo fuori e renderlo pubblico  :Razz: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

se ne era già parlato un po' in questo thread. il discorso era incentrato sui moduli pam e lo shadow. cmq come descritto attualmente la cifratura md5 è stata violata esclusivamente con pacchetti creati appositamente per lo scopo. un'utilizzo in ambiente reale sembrerebbe ancora lontano. poi... di giorno in giorno le notizie sono differenti.

----------

## Peach

 *!ico wrote:*   

> c'è scritto che è ora di passare a SHA-2, il problema è che qualche mese fa era stata scoperta qualche collisione nello SHA-256 (da parte di un team di cinesi mi sembra) quindi anche lo SHA in generale non avrà lunga vita...

 

scusa hai un link alla notizia precisa riguardante sha?

----------

## !ico

la memoria mi ha ingannato: l'algoritmo era lo SHA1, no 256..

http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2005/02/sha1_broken.html

cmq la sostanza non cambia moltissimo..

non avevo visto l'altro thread, scusate. Giravano già da tempo delle voci che c'erano delle collisioni in MD5, ma ora è stato reso pubblico il codice, il che rende la situazione un attimo diversa..

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Ragazzi io stò facendo girare sto sw da un bel pò.... (circa 3 ore) su un PIV 512 Ram a 2.4 Ghz ... siamo si sicuri che funziona   :Laughing: 

Vabbè gli dò un altro paio d'orette

----------

## .:deadhead:.

IMHO ok son belle pippe mentali, ma ste collisioni sono create ad hoc. Adesso da qui ad ottenere un hash uguale date informazioni credibili e simili a quelle originali mi sa che ce ne vuole...

----------

## Peach

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> IMHO ok son belle pippe mentali, ma ste collisioni sono create ad hoc. Adesso da qui ad ottenere un hash uguale date informazioni credibili e simili a quelle originali mi sa che ce ne vuole...

 quanto vuoi, ma cmq resta il fatto che nn e' piu' sicuro al 100%

----------

## makoomba

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> IMHO ok son belle pippe mentali, ma ste collisioni sono create ad hoc. Adesso da qui ad ottenere un hash uguale date informazioni credibili e simili a quelle originali mi sa che ce ne vuole...

 

leggi un pò "Alice and the boss"

----------

## earcar

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> IMHO ok son belle pippe mentali, ma ste collisioni sono create ad hoc. Adesso da qui ad ottenere un hash uguale date informazioni credibili e simili a quelle originali mi sa che ce ne vuole...

 

Non credo ce ne voglia molto... http://www.securiteam.com/tools/6O00E1FEKO.html  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *earcar wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   IMHO ok son belle pippe mentali, ma ste collisioni sono create ad hoc. Adesso da qui ad ottenere un hash uguale date informazioni credibili e simili a quelle originali mi sa che ce ne vuole... 
> 
> Non credo ce ne voglia molto... http://www.securiteam.com/tools/6O00E1FEKO.html 

 

Sto facendo qualche prova con questo codice vediamo se va ed i tempi.

----------

## oRDeX

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   IMHO ok son belle pippe mentali, ma ste collisioni sono create ad hoc. Adesso da qui ad ottenere un hash uguale date informazioni credibili e simili a quelle originali mi sa che ce ne vuole... quanto vuoi, ma cmq resta il fatto che nn e' piu' sicuro al 100%

 

bhe direi che la sicurezza al 100% non si abbia mai in un hash

----------

## !ico

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> bhe direi che la sicurezza al 100% non si abbia mai in un hash

 

ma se non si ha negli hash figuriamoci in quelli normali...  :Confused: 

come postava earcar comunque, il passo da qui ad un generatore efficace di collisioni (anche se ora come ora non ce ne sono di soddisfacenti) non è poi così grande. Se oggi ci si mette 10 ore, tra qui un paio di mesi ne basterà una! 

e non ditemi che in un paio di mesi si può pensare ad un altro algoritmo sostitutivo, perchè sono anni che ci si pensa (anche se secondo me qualcuno c'è già arrivato e se lo tiene per sè..  :Rolling Eyes: )

secondo me presto si avrà una rivoluzione nel campo crittografico...e io voto per la crittografia quantistica!  :Rolling Eyes: 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

bhe con l'avvento dell'informatica quantistica il caos sarà inevitabile, di certo gli algoritmi utilizzati attualmente per la criptazione non saranno più attuabili, visto che gli algoritmi di complessità esponenziale diverranno lineari grazie al parallelismo e quindi trovare una collissione negli hash attuali diventerebbe una sciocchezza

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> bhe con l'avvento dell'informatica quantistica il caos sarà inevitabile

 

Ma avverrà durante la nostra vita?

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma avverrà durante la nostra vita?

 

Questo dovresti dircelo tu visto che sei quasi un FISICO.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Questo dovresti dircelo tu visto che sei quasi un FISICO.

 

Beh a parte il fatto che non so chi ti abbia fatto la spiata sul fatto che vado in palestra   :Laughing:   la crittografia quantistica si fa attualmente... solo che serve hardware e linee di trasmissione dedicate... da quanto ne so io oltre ad essere dannatamente icostosi tali aggeggi sono anche inutilizzabili in ambito pratico.

Se mai arriverà davvero il computer quantistico allora potremo riparlarne ma per ora i problemi sono davvero troppi (beh non si sa mai... per ora si studiano modelli di chip quantistici ma è roba che non farebbe girare nemmeno la macchinetta del caffé ancora...)

E poi scusate ma il futuro prossimo è il GRID!   :Very Happy: 

Andate a fare un giretto al cern se vi capita e date un'occhiata alle infrastrutture informatiche che hanno tirato su.... roba incredibile... e tutto il sistema di calcolo distribuito... si il GRID è davvero il futuro prossimo

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E poi scusate ma il futuro prossimo è il GRID!  
> 
> Andate a fare un giretto al cern se vi capita e date un'occhiata alle infrastrutture informatiche che hanno tirato su.... roba incredibile... e tutto il sistema di calcolo distribuito... si il GRID è davvero il futuro prossimo

 

Si anche nella mia uni ci stavano lavorando su.

----------

## swit

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *earcar wrote:*    *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   IMHO ok son belle pippe mentali, ma ste collisioni sono create ad hoc. Adesso da qui ad ottenere un hash uguale date informazioni credibili e simili a quelle originali mi sa che ce ne vuole... 
> 
> Non credo ce ne voglia molto... http://www.securiteam.com/tools/6O00E1FEKO.html  
> 
> Sto facendo qualche prova con questo codice vediamo se va ed i tempi.

 

hai avuto qualche risultato??

una cosa non ho capito di quei sorgenti, che tipo di collisioni tirano fuori: cose prefissate da loro oppure in base a cosa gli viene passato??

----------

## gutter

 *swit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hai avuto qualche risultato??
> 
> 

 

Sinceramente ancora non ho avuto il tempo di fare una prova   :Confused: 

----------

## oRDeX

bhe la prima descrizione del computer quantistico si è avuta negli anni '70, quindi ci si lavora su da un bel pò...come però ha detto il nostro fisico è abbastanza presto dal punto di vista pratico iniziare a parlarne...spero di rinascere prima della invenzione vera e propria va   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

provo a ritornare in-topic:

 *!ico wrote:*   

> nell'articolo citato da ziobudda (http://www.fullo.net/blog/archives/2005/11/16/md5-non-piu-sicuro/) c'è scritto che è ora di passare a SHA-2, il problema è che qualche mese fa era stata scoperta qualche collisione nello SHA-256 (da parte di un team di cinesi mi sembra) quindi anche lo SHA in generale non avrà lunga vita...

 

in realtà la scoperta di collisioni in SHA a cui ti riferisci è avvenuta in SHA-1

SHA-0 non è per nulla affidabile, ma questo lo si è sempre saputo, motivo per cui non ha mai abbandonato i laboratori, e in quello le collisioni sono state generate eccome.

riguardo a SHA-2 non mi risulta... non mi pare nemmeno che esista! so che oggi è considerata buona norma passare da MD5 a SHA-1

 *!ico wrote:*   

> cmq la sostanza non cambia moltissimo.. 

 

cambia eccome!

versioni superiori (ho visto SHA-128 e SHA-256) non sono ancora affette da questo problema, o meglio, in realtà lo sarebbero esattamente come SHA-1, ma la generazione di una collisione per quei due ha una complessità super-polinomiale. in sostanza non è cosa fattibile con i mezzi di oggi.

non è detto che non possa diventare possibile nel prossimo futuro

per mettersi al riparo, laddove sia possibile, una soluzione "semplice" ed efficace consiste, come ha detto makoomba, nel'inserire elementi tempo-varianti nei dati che si stanno trattando. ovviamente questo richiede la riscrittura del software (quantomeno bisogna riadattarlo) e non è comunque una strada percorribile sempre (si pensi alla firma fatta ad esempio su un certificato SSL). l'alternativa è adottare altri algoritmi di crittografia, o usare livelli si crittografia multipli, ma anche in questo caso non ci si mette al riparo sotto ogni possibile aspetto.

----------

## oRDeX

super-polinomiale?

forse intendevi non-polinomiale

----------

## !ico

mi ero corretto nell'altro post fornendo il link della notizia riguardante lo SHA1, e per quanto riguarda la SHA2, ho riportato ciò che era scritto nell'articolo citato da ziobudda, chiedo venia   :Confused: 

quello che intendevo dire, è che il principio dello SHA256 è come quello dello SHA1, percui, nonstante ora sia improponibile, credo non valga la pena orientarsi su quel genere, visto che nel giro di non molto tempo a parer mio diverrà alla portata di tutti anche quello..

ps: ho letto che una casa aveva lanciato il pc quantistico per il 2008. che mantengano le promesse?

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

```
block #1 done

block #2 done

unsigned int m0[32] = {

0x23aa8653, 0x8315b039, 0xd134cab3, 0x33518e55,

0x284dfbc4, 0x9006f525, 0xc94437bf, 0xe8312daf,

0x0534adc1, 0x80f3cffc, 0x916cb57f, 0xd43a0d6a,

0xc3dea2d2, 0xecaade14, 0x1aa49fd3, 0x99d8ee9a,

0x31163990, 0x56938019, 0xf4848758, 0xaa758e11,

0xa4e71302, 0xedc47403, 0xf7767502, 0x8ea977cb,

0x55becf95, 0x66351675, 0x741fc0da, 0x5ea5e882,

0x167a58e1, 0x92efe4a0, 0x6d89bb67, 0x2025554c,

};

unsigned int m1[32] = {

0x23aa8653, 0x8315b039, 0xd134cab3, 0x33518e55,

0xa84dfbc4, 0x9006f525, 0xc94437bf, 0xe8312daf,

0x0534adc1, 0x80f3cffc, 0x916cb57f, 0xd43a8d6a,

0xc3dea2d2, 0xecaade14, 0x9aa49fd3, 0x99d8ee9a,

0x31163990, 0x56938019, 0xf4848758, 0xaa758e11,

0x24e71302, 0xedc47403, 0xf7767502, 0x8ea977cb,

0x55becf95, 0x66351675, 0x741fc0da, 0x5ea56882,

0x167a58e1, 0x92efe4a0, 0xed89bb67, 0x2025554c,

};

```

 questo è l'output... ma non ci capisco nulla....

----------

## Dun

Sono due messaggi (m0  e m1) coi byte rappresentati in esadecimale. L'hash dei due messaggi risultera' identico  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> super-polinomiale?
> 
> forse intendevi non-polinomiale

 

lapsus. perdonami

stavo pensando, mentre scrivevo alle super-esponenziali, ed ho fatto un po' di pasticci  :Very Happy: 

 *Dun wrote:*   

> Sono due messaggi (m0  e m1) coi byte rappresentati in esadecimale. L'hash dei due messaggi risultera' identico 

 

due messaggi o due hash? da dove sono saltati fuori questi?

----------

## CarloJekko

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> due messaggi o due hash? da dove sono saltati fuori questi?

  questi due... dal sw che ho lanciato....

----------

